# Leg's Leg's Legs'......aaaaggghhh



## ORACLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Alright here's the deal i know everyone here and their mama knows i'm about to go on cycle on monday. YEAH BABY! And i don't work legs at all because i have a bad back.  Injured when i was in the military, my taxi got hit by a humvee....but that aside.  I read someone post that Squats help you out big time...so what kind of leg excercises should i do....someone give me a good leg routine.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 15, 2004)

I do heavy squats for 3-4 working sets, and heavy leg press for 2-3 sets......then i do calf raises.  I get a bit of a hammy workout when i do deads on back day as well.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 15, 2004)

thanks i'm gonna do some tonight so i can get my legs going.....


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 16, 2004)

i pmd' you oracle so check it.  also, 4 to 5 heavy squats, calf raises, and leg extensions. plus, it works your glutes and girls love it.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 16, 2004)

i got it tex...thanks.  Well i guess everyone pretty much does the same excercises.  now just to get to it........


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 16, 2004)

update on the first time leg workout.......ouch and more ouch.....and i think during leg presses i strained my knee.....other than that my ass and legs hurt.


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

if you have a bad back then squats performed on the smith machine will really work well. because of the guided movement you will find that it will take alot of the pressure of the lower back and help isolate the quads better. front squats will also work well on the smith machine and are a real killer.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 17, 2004)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> if you have a bad back then squats performed on the smith machine will really work well. because of the guided movement you will find that it will take alot of the pressure of the lower back and help isolate the quads better. front squats will also work well on the smith machine and are a real killer.




smith machine is only good for a coat rack


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> smith machine is only good for a coat rack


LOL  yeah everyone has their own opinion of it but i happen to love it and i have no problem with size on my legs.  i also use it alot for bench pressing cause i can really isolate my pec muscles with it since i dont have to worry about stabilizing the bar.
another machine most guys will not use is the hip adduction machine but it is one machine that WILL help you break any size goals you have.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah i used the smith machine that night as well since i wasn't sure how much i can handle as i squatted.  i noticed people stating that a weight belt isn't needed unless your a powerlifter going for some real heavy weight.  I use a weight belt alot because of my back.  I use it on shoulders, bi's, back basically anything because it helps stabalize my posture.


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

when to use a weight belt is another one of those arguments that everyone will have their own opinion.  i personally use it once i hit about 80% of my max on squats and deadlifts. reason for this is because at the lower weights i feel it helps to strengthen my lower back.  if you use it for all your lifts then your lower back will not be working as hard and will stay weakened which may lead to problems later as you get stronger.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

good point.....maybe since my lower back is real bad i depend on it too much. i only use it when i know i'm gonna use heavy weight.  it prevents me from pushing to hard from my stomach.


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

i have tried using a weight belt for all lifts, & also not using it at all, and both those ways seemed to make my lower back ache alot more than the method i use now.  it may takle some trial and eror to find the best way for you also.


----------

